

Geography of Jobs (2004-2009) - brg
http://tipstrategies.com/archive/geography-of-jobs

======
fnid
Wow, that's amazing to watch. You can really _feel_ it. Notice what happens
around 3rd quarter 2005 when hurricane Katrina hits New Orleans!

And look at the border crossing cities of El Paso and McAllen. Those two and
Baton Rouge are the only cities that are _creating_ jobs in the last frame.

~~~
TomOfTTB
_Wow, that's amazing to watch. You can really feel it._

You know, normally I have to admit I'd mock someone saying a graphic made them
"feel it" but I have to say you're right. The last few frames when the circles
are just getting bigger, and bigger, and bigger.

It really does evoke an emotional response. Whoever had the idea for this
graphic deserves a metal.

------
dhbradshaw
Awesome graphic. However, it misleads the intuition because the area of the
circles scales with the square of jobs lost or gained.

------
camccann
As a resident of Michigan, I can't help but note the near-constant throbbing
red blot that is Detroit. If anything, I'm surprised it didn't look _worse_
than that.

